# Terraria



## Jrrj15 (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys a new game came out a couple days ago called Terraria! Its kinda like Minecraft but more Rpgish.

Anyone here get it? Its 10 bucks on steam I got it


----------



## Psychonaut (May 19, 2011)

eh
not my bag, way too slow.

have fun.


----------



## AndyB (May 19, 2011)

Doesn't appeal to me, seen enough to make my mind up.
As Psycho said, have fun all the same!


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2011)

I enjoy it.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 19, 2011)

I too enjoy it indeed


----------



## OmegaMan (May 19, 2011)

Not really into that kind of stuff, more into Garry's Mod, etc.

Have fun with it.


----------



## Brad (May 20, 2011)

I made a a HUGE house for the merchant cause' I can't get it to work. I put a table land 2 chairs in there but accidentally took the table and chair out of my house so the guide moved in there. So I put a sign on the house the read "******'s House".
/facepalm


----------



## VantagE (May 20, 2011)

I have it, it is pretty fun.


----------



## Yokie (May 20, 2011)

Not worth it.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 20, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting it if it goes on sale. Have fun, though!


----------



## Brad (May 20, 2011)

This is a tour of my town.


----------



## Mugh Hann (Jul 8, 2011)

it's pretty good game imo, except for when it decides to be a *****
case in point:








come on, two bosses at once? give me a break


----------



## Brad (Jul 8, 2011)

I pretty much beat the game, so until they add a new boss to it... I pretty much quit.


----------



## Mugh Hann (Jul 9, 2011)

Brad said:


> I pretty much beat the game, so until they add a new boss to it... I pretty much quit.


 now try beating the game with a hardcore character


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2011)

Seen some videos on youtube, looks interesting but seems like the game you'll get bored of in about a week.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got gifted it with today's sale. Will try it out with a few later probably.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought it right before it went on sale for like 2 bucks. xD Oy. It's fun, I like the RPG aspects, I feel like they give it more replay value. :3


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 9, 2011)

2.50
yeti's got it
ron's got it
others' got it
how can i lose?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 12, 2011)

Jrrj15 said:


> Hey guys a new game came out a couple days ago called Terraria! Its kinda like Minecraft but more Rpgish.
> 
> Anyone here get it? Its 10 bucks on steam I got it


My friend on MSN Messenger has got Terraria and he has made his character look like Link from Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 12, 2011)

gotta have a tbt night on this


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2011)

Guys, servers are really easy to set up with Hamachi, all we need is a really good computer to run it.


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2011)

If not hamachi, You can make a server if your internet is port forwarded, Mine is anyway.


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2011)

True, true.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, but I'm actually interested in putting out the money for this game. Is it worth the 10 bucks? (I missed getting it on the steam sale sadly)


----------



## Brad (Jul 14, 2011)

Definetly.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I'm actually interested in putting out the money for this game. Is it worth the 10 bucks? (I missed getting it on the steam sale sadly)


 meh.
google it up and try before you buy.

it's a really niche game, imo.  i've yet to get past the pre-game grindfest.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 15, 2011)

I knew what the game was before, but I know more detail on it. I think I'll buy it, but it seems to be a really fun game when using multiplayer. I'm up for the idea of a TBT night on Terraria once I get it


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2011)

now I really want to buy this game after a few days of checking out videos and reviews  . I think the idea of a TBT server would be great, and hell I'll make it if anyone else it too lazy once I buy the game


----------



## PoxyLemon (Nov 4, 2011)

I have Terraria, anyone wanna play with me?


----------



## Skipper82342 (Dec 24, 2011)

I heard of this game and it sounds cool, I might be getting it.


----------



## Zex (Dec 24, 2011)

Animal Crossing rules all


----------



## Skipper82342 (Dec 30, 2011)

Gonna get it today!


----------

